# Gaggia Classic solenoid (?)



## agfoxx (Apr 29, 2017)

Dear all, I know this has been discussed ad nauseam here, but I thought I'd still ask.

I purchased a used Gaggia Classic from eBay. The previous owner assured me the solenoid had been changed - there is a receipt to prove it. Work was done in August last year.

I have thoroughly cleaned/descaled the machine using a blind filter (is that what it's called?) etc. I have also replaced the shower screen.

However, water flow, even without any grinds in the portafilter, is horribly slow. It takes about 40 seconds for 100 grams of water to pour through.

If it's not the solenoid, and if all has been descaled/changed, what else can I do to fix things?

Thank you!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

De-scaling is not done with a blind filter basket. The blind filter basket is used with cleaning material ( Puly Caff or similar to remove coffee oil from the head and discharge passage).

De- scaling is using Gaggia descaler or similar mixed in the water tank , run throgh into the machine then left to stand to dissolve the scale in the boiler.

Then flushed out and re-flushed with fresh water.

Your problem could be a tint particle of scale lodged in the solenoid restricting / partially blocking the outlet. If it is this it will probably require the solenoid removing and FULLY taking apart to clean it out. DO NOT PROD with wire etc or you may cause more problems / damage.


----------



## agfoxx (Apr 29, 2017)

Spent a few hours today completely taking the machine apart, soaking everything in descaler, then putting everything together again (I already had the gaskets). The Allen bolts under the shower screen were devils to undo, and when I did unscrew them, I got a ton of dust, lime particles etc. flying right into my face. The gasket was incredibly stiff, - I had to use a small screw to pull it out.

After all the work, and after replacing everything that needed replacing, it works marvelously.

So - phew.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

The beauty of the Gaggia Classic... With a bit of effort/care they can be very rewarding. A great first step on the coffee ladder!


----------

